
The word BITCOIN is a registered trademark in the UK for clothing and food - DanBC
https://trademarks.ipo.gov.uk/ipo-tmcase/page/Results/1/UK00003279106
======
DanBC
I thought people on HN might be interested to see that the word BITCOIN is now
a registered trademark in the UK for clothing, food, drink, and alcoholic
drinks.

It's a recently granted trademark, and it's being actively enforced.

[https://imgur.com/a/JTBZKui](https://imgur.com/a/JTBZKui)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/LegalAdviceUK/comments/8m286u/advic...](https://www.reddit.com/r/LegalAdviceUK/comments/8m286u/advice_regarding_this_trademark_infringement/)

